# A funny thought $$$



## 009

Ha Ha :lol: ..I've always wondered about these things when I was a kid.
Me? Personally I will eat all and raise the stake... :lol: 
Except the **** part...too gross. Maybe I'll pinch my nose and get it through. B) :lol:


----------



## Daniel

I would reject the money .


----------



## Quaverion

Wow! DW. Wow. Hmm. Human flesh. Definitely. I have always wanted to try that anyways.


----------



## Nox

If I had to...I could eat a bug or other wiggly...but I really don't want to...I feel so sorry for them...


----------



## becky

Hmmm, I was torn, but I'd eat any of those except the **** and the floor detergent, so I picked "raise the stakes!" Both of those items could cause medical harm, but bugs, monkey brains and eyeballs? I can eat anything deep-fried 

Er, ya ... I forgot about the human flesh part ... I guess I could eat half the items and go for 50 mil?


----------



## max

you people make me sick...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by max_@Oct 4 2004, 07:44 PM
> *you people make me sick...
> [snapback]2350[/snapback]​*


Oh come on Max. You know you have to have had a slight interest in tasting at least ONE of the above entrees.


----------



## Nox

...well, eating an earthworm might take your mind off your cold...


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by max_@Oct 4 2004, 05:44 PM
> *you people make me sick...
> [snapback]2350[/snapback]​*


Well, you could at least try worms. It's a very western idea to keep bugs off the menu. There are plenty of people in the world who eat worms with no problem. Anyways, remember Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom? Chilled monkey brains is a delicacy :lol: just kidding, I think they made that part up for the movie, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Quaverion

They have worms in real tequila if you've ever tried it.


----------



## Daniel

I wonder that I am the only still "clean" guy in here?


----------



## Harvey

I would eat monkey brains, sheeps eyes, or human flesh.

Other than that I'd reject. If someone said they'd give me that money to eat anything I'd think they wanted to kill me.


----------



## 009

> *Oh come on Max. You know you have to have had a slight interest in tasting at least ONE of the above entrees.*





> *...well, eating an earthworm might take your mind off your cold...*


Wa..Ha...Ha!!!! :lol:

BTW, do u guys know that Japanese eat Teppanyaki ****? I mean real ****. Hot, piping, fresh from the human waste system, and cooked to perfection on a hot plate.
I know that it's available in a Japanese restaurent in Tokyo?
But of caz, don't assume that all Jap eat that. Er-hmm... U wouldn't want to bring this up in the face of a Japanese.
:lol:


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Oct 6 2004, 09:07 AM
> *BTW, do u guys know that Japanese eat Teppanyaki ****? I mean real ****. Hot, piping, fresh from the human waste system, and cooked to perfection on a hot plate.
> I know that it's available in a Japanese restaurent in Tokyo?
> But of caz, don't assume that all Jap eat that. Er-hmm... U wouldn't want to bring this up in the face of a Japanese.
> :lol:
> [snapback]2383[/snapback]​*


OMG, I am planning a trip to Japan in the next couple of years, probably 2007. I will make doubly/triply sure that I do not accidently eat that. I've never heard of that before, but it makes my stomach get all queasy. Hey, a good  smiley would be very appropriate here!


----------



## Nox

...I can't think of one good reason why eating fresh feces ever became a delicassy... :blink:


----------



## Polednice

Sorry to bring this back from the grave. In a moment of boredom, I flicked to the last page of threads and stumbled across this gem from 2004 - oh how the conversations have changed! In a fit of juvenile (but also ironic) humour, I thought that maybe there'd be just one other person who might snigger a tiny bit, even if all the rest of you severely lower your opinions of me (if possible!)


----------



## Tapkaara

I voted for human flesh.


----------



## Jules141

C'mon!? C'mon 100 Million!? Who Wouldn't.


----------



## Polednice

Tapkaara said:


> I voted for human flesh.


Me too! I don't see why that isn't just the _obvious_ answer, so long as we don't have to kill for it  Apparently, it tastes just like pork.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Go human flesh lol! The question is, who would you consume?


----------



## Tapkaara

Edward Elgar said:


> Go human flesh lol! The question is, who would you consume?


Zac Efron.


----------



## Polednice

Edward Elgar said:


> Go human flesh lol! The question is, who would you consume?


No question! I'd dig up a bit of Beethoven, some Brahms and a load of other composers and then I'd have a little composer-feast, hoping that their genius will be bestowed upon me! Although, maybe their flesh has passed its sell-by date...


----------



## Edward Elgar

tapkaara said:


> zac efron.


yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Argus

I'd probably eat a monkey brain and a sheep eyeball for twenty quid. Depends if they are cooked or, I suppose.

All for hundred million is the only way to go.

I have these kinds of conversation regularly with my mates but they usually consist of far worse/more deviant acts for far less money.


----------



## Polednice

Ignoring the rest of the options in the poll, and without resorting to the obvious "one millionz plz", can anybody put an actual lowest reasonable fee on eating ****?


----------



## mueske

Human Flesh


----------



## Argus

Polednice said:


> Ignoring the rest of the options in the poll, and without resorting to the obvious "one millionz plz", can anybody put an actual lowest reasonable fee on eating ****?


Whose **** and what amount to be consumed. There's a big difference, in my mind at least, between a half teaspoon of Gywneth Paltrow's macrobiotic excrement and the whole chocolate explosion of an incontinent donkey.

And then I'm going to go out on a limb and say there are ample people in this weird world that would actually pay to monch on a bog log.

From these types of conversations with my friends over the years I can safely say there isn't a lot some people wouldn't do for money or at least say so in a hypothitical situation.

Oh, and blame Polednice for this descent into filth.


----------



## Polednice

Argus said:


> Whose **** and what amount to be consumed. There's a big difference, in my mind at least, between a half teaspoon of Gywneth Paltrow's macrobiotic excrement and the whole chocolate explosion of an incontinent donkey.
> 
> And then I'm going to go out on a limb and say there are ample people in this weird world that would actually pay to monch on a bog log.
> 
> From these types of conversations with my friends over the years I can safely say there isn't a lot some people wouldn't do for money or at least say so in a hypothitical situation.
> 
> Oh, and blame Polednice for this descent into filth.




I would certainly like to probe this question further, but I daren't! Every exemplar turd that is travelling into my mind is far too graphic for me to mention - it would be both disturbing for others to read, and already has me disturbed about my own mental wellbeing (or at least another aspect of it)!


----------



## Aramis

C'mon, what challenge is to eat Sheep's eyeballs? They are no match compared to other propositions.


----------



## mueske

Polednice said:


> Ignoring the rest of the options in the poll, and without resorting to the obvious "one millionz plz", can anybody put an actual lowest reasonable fee on eating ****?


For absolutely no amount of money...


----------



## Polednice

mueske said:


> For absolutely no amount of money...


Now then, was that a joke, or did you just accidentally stumble into an answer that _really_ means that you'd eat it for free?


----------



## mueske

Polednice said:


> Now then, was that a joke, or did you just accidentally stumble into an answer that _really_ means that you'd eat it for free?


No, mistake on my part... I wouldn't eat **** for any amount of money offered.


----------



## Polednice

mueske said:


> No, mistake on my part... I wouldn't eat **** for any amount of money offered.


At the risk of being dully pedantic, that's not what you said the first time! The question was 'would you eat ****?', so you basically said, 'I would eat **** for no amount of money' _i.e._ 'I would eat **** for free'. I cannot believe I am having this discussion - what have I done?! 

EDIT --- I only just saw the comma after "No" - I originally read it as "[There was] no mistake on my part", but I see that it could have been "No, there was a mistake on my part". I need a break!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aramis said:


> C'mon, what challenge is to eat Sheep's eyeballs? They are no match compared to other propositions.


Have you disected an eye? I have and it's rank! There's pupil fuid which is like black gunge and then the lens which would be hard to chew!

No, human flesh, you can even choose rare, medium or well-done!


----------



## Aramis

> Have you disected an eye? I have and it's rank! There's pupil fuid which is like black gunge and then the lens which would be hard to chew!


Well, you still could simply swallow them without biting and chewing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Show me the Money


----------



## Capeditiea

i would eat human flesh for free... the 10 million would be a bonus.


----------

